# Problems running Magic Salt through Snowex 1575



## stoneman1 (Oct 4, 2010)

New to spreading salt. Just purchased a new Snowex 1575 and have 15 T of magic salt. I ran about about 4 T through it this past storm and it did'nt perform the way I expected. The spreader did'nt seem to really start throwing until it was about 2/3 empty. I had to drive about 2 miles an hour with both dials turned all the way up to get ample coverage. I then had to have one of my guys stand in the back of my truck with a concrete pin and continuously poke the salt around. Wondering if anyone else has this problem. Is it the magic salt or the spreader. Just seemed to take way too long to spread one hopper of salt.


----------



## kwc (Sep 10, 2010)

I have the snowex 1875 same as yours just a little bigger. I never fill the spreader all the way to the top. For some reason it does not come out that fast when all the way full. It does come out great when about 3/4 full and most of the materal is loaded on the side furthest from the spinner. Make sure your vibrator is on all the time. I also drive slow like you said but only when spreading sand/salt mix.


----------



## stoneman1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reply kwc. I bought the 1575 because I didnt like the idea of drilling holes in my truck for the spreader you have. In hindsight though, its gonna be a long winter if I have to spread salt the way I did this past storm. Mine half full is only about 200 lbs. Have you spread magic through yours or just regular bulk. I'm wondering if maybe it has something to do with the magic salt.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*No problems for me*

Are you running your vibrator all the time? That will help with material flow. I run several 1875 and have no problem with material flow.

This may sound crazy but make sure your auger is pulling toward the spinner.


----------



## stoneman1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, I am running the vibrator with the auger setting at full all the time. I'll check tomorrow to see if the auger is turning in the proper direction, but I'm pretty sure it is. I had to auto reverse a few times during the night and didnt see improved flow. I'll definetely check tomorrow though. My guy who was feeding the hopper said it looked like the finer material was causing the auger to bore out a hole in the material and then he had to push it around a bit. Thanks for the input.


----------



## kwc (Sep 10, 2010)

The other things to check make sure the inverted v is bolted to the vibrator. Also make sure the they did not install the material control tube. The numbers on the controler should be 99 when turn all the way up if you have a loose conection some place they some times will only go about half speed when turned all the way up. I put about 1000 lbs of magic through mine with no problems. I mostly spread sand salt mix. Good Luck


----------



## Digger63 (Dec 16, 2010)

*How wet?*

Check on your material you use in the sander, if the mix is too wet an auger will also act as a mixer in the sander and turn the mixed salt into an oatmeal mix, also check the salt quality, too fine of a salt will also give you problems. you could also try a yard of dry unmixed salt to see if there is any difference in the feed to the spinner


----------



## stoneman1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. First time posting on plowsite. I think I'll try running some bags through it next time. I'm beginning to think its the material. Thanks again


----------

